# colloidal silver.. eye treatment..



## ThornyRidgeII (Jul 27, 2013)

well after three weeks of no improvement on each of my two goats with a bum eye. .I am switching to colloidal silver.. someone on a holistic all natural board suggested soaking a cotton ball and placing against eye to saturate.. will see how this works.. I have been through prescription triple antibiotic ointment, la200, cod liver oil, nfz puffer and none resulted in improvement.. I have appt. with vet monday evening.. will also see what he says.. each goat has one affected eye.. horrific looking.. opaque white/grey with bright vivid red rims of eye.. very little weeping but as a the "dr" I am sooo frustrated that nothing has helped!!!  will keep all posted on this approach!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 27, 2013)

Please do!! Moon has been taking her prescription for 3 days. I've noticed a little improvement but not much.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jul 28, 2013)

We had a doe that was COMPLETELY blinded by pinkeye.  We used PenG injection twice daily for ten days and it cleared it up.  You can not miss a single dose and clean the eyes twice daily.    It was the only thing that help us at all.  We took her to the vet and he suggested putting her down.   That's when we started the PenG (thanks to advice from this forum)  She regained her eyesight and is doing great.  So glad for this forum!


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 1, 2013)

Well how are things going Thorny? After 7 days of the rx salve Moon's eye has improved greatly. I would have expected it to be completely healed by now but it hasn't. There still seems to be a faint gray area on the top portion of her eye. I plan to stop treatment after today and see what happens. Hope your girls are doing better.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 1, 2013)

Moon's eye is completely healed. Must have just been a glare I was seeing this morning.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Aug 2, 2013)

my girls are doing much better.. still a slight haze  in the eye but look much better.. I have went to treating only once per day.  Talked with my vet who said that typical healing time for any major eye issue is long!  No set time with treatment and he suggested only the prescription ointment that he originally gave me.. said that pouring a bunch of chemicals (LA 200, pen, etc) often irritates eye more.. which I guess makes sense.  so hoping to never go through this again.. First time in 12 years I have ever had an eye issue.. whew~:/:/


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope we don't go through this again either. Yeah I used the rx eye salve 3x a day for 8 days. I'm glad your girls are doing better.


----------

